# [INSTALL]ACER 2403 NWXMi na GNU/Linux Gentoo

## TAXIarz

Witam,

Przymierzam się właśnie do zakupu laptopa 

ACER 2403 NWXMi.

Standardowo jest na nim instalowany Linux, ale sprzedawca nie wie 

jaki, czy jest tam Xorg itd., 

Specyfikacja jest tu:

http://www.sklep-notebooki.pl/item.php?206/ACER_TravelMate_2403_NWXMi

Oczywiście mam obawy co do grafiki(stąd ten topic):

Karta graficzna:  	Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator 900

Ilość pamięci [MB] 	128

Rodzaj pamięci 	DVMT

System operacyjny PL: Linux for booting

Czy pod GNU Linux Gentoo uzyskam wsparcie 

dla tej grafiki?

Proszę o pomoc.

----------

## Riklaunim

jest to jakaś prosta zintegrowana grafika i problemów być nie powinno. Ja mam Acera Aspire 5002 z chipsetami SiS i wszystko pięknie działa.

----------

## pmz

Masz na myśli pełne wsparcie dla karty (direct rendering, xv)? Z tym może być różnie. Na pewno jednak, podstawową funkcjonalność (pracę w Xach w przyzwoitej rozdzielczości, oglądanie filmów na vo=x11) zapewnić powinien standardowy sterownik vesa dostępny w Xach.

----------

## TAXIarz

Mówicie Panowie o tym?

```

Device Drivers  --->                                     

Graphics support --->

[*] Support for frame buffer devices                                  

[ ]   VESA VGA graphics support (NEW)  

```

W kernelu 2.6.14.2 widać

```

Device Drivers  --->                                     

Graphics support --->

[*] Support for frame buffer devices   

< >   Intel 810/815 support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)                     

< >   Intel 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G support (EXPERIMENTAL) (NEW)

```

Widać, że nie ma wsparcia (jeszcze) dla tego chipsetu.

----------

## pmz

Frame buffer "umila" pracę w trybie tekstowym. Jeśli nie zamierzasz z niego korzystać, to nie ma się czym przejmować. Zawsze możesz również sięgnąć po uniwersalne vesafb czy vesafb-tng.

----------

## TAXIarz

Idąc za stronką:

http://www.intel.com/design/graphics/gma900/

czyli szukając wsparcia dla karty pod GNU/Linuksem:

Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 900 (Intel® GMA 900 graphics)

Czytam:

SPECIFICATIONS:

Third-generation Graphics Core

Operating systems supported: 

-Microsoft Windows* XP, 

-Windows 2000, 

-Linux-compatible (Xfree86 source available)

Dalej idąc za:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-371576-highlight-intel+gma+900.html

Fragment xorg.conf

```

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "TFT"

EndSection

Section "Device"

       Identifier      "GMA900"

       Driver          "i810"

       VendorName      "Intel Corp."

       BusID           "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "GMA900"

        Monitor    "TFT"

        DefaultDepth    24     

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes   "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

Mode 0666 

EndSection

```

Widać, że używają: 

```

Driver "i810"

```

Jeszcze nie mam tego laptopa, więc

nie daje SOLVED, bo nie wiem, czy

to działa  :Wink: 

----------

## ^marcs

 *Quote:*   

> Jeszcze nie mam tego laptopa, więc
> 
> nie daje SOLVED, bo nie wiem, czy
> 
> to działa 

 

nie zadziała :Smile:  miałem na chwile takiego samego lapa i Xy dopiero udało mi sie odpalić na nowych Xorg 7

na obecnej wersji stable, niestety nie  :Sad:  chociaz próbuj...

służe pomocą bo reszte udało mi sie zainstalować, chociaż nie była to filozofia bo wszystko dzialało bez problemu.

----------

## TAXIarz

Tu dość przyzwoicie coś widać:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Gentoo_on_HP_Compaq_nc6220

Widać także:

Currently Supported/Working Hardware

Intel Graphics Media Adapter (GMA) 900. Full DRI/DRM Working!

Także widać, że korzysta z: 

X.org 7 Info

Jego fragment xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

    Load "dbe" # Double-Buffering Extension

    Load "dri"

    Load "GLcore"

    Load "v4l" # Video for Linux

    Load "extmod"

    Load "type1"

    Load "freetype"

    Load "glx" # 3D layer

    Load "synaptics"

    Load "record"

    Load "agpgart"

EndSection

Section "DRI" 

    Mode 0666 

EndSection

Section "Device" 

    Identifier  "device1" 

    Driver      "i810" 

    VideoRam    32768

    BusID       "PCI:0:2:1" 

    Screen      1 

    Option      "Display"       "DFP" 

    Option      "DevicePresence" "yes" 

    Option      "MonitorLayout" "CRT,LFP" 

    Option      "NoAccel"       "false" 

    Option      "DRI"           "true" 

    Option      "XVideo"        "true" 

    Option      "VBERestore"    "false" 

 #   Option      "SWCursor"      "true" 

EndSection 

```

Więc dalej widać, że xorg-7 

i: 

```

Driver      "i810" 

VideoRam    32768

```

A teraz zauważyłem.

Po co się rozdrabianć, widać opis

co do tego laptopa (Acer_TravelMate_2403) na Wiki Gentoo:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Acer_TravelMate_2403

EDIT:

@ ^marcs

udało Ci się zrobić ten paragraf

na gentoo-wiki

Graphic Card 

```

$ emerge 855resolution

$ 855resolution -l

```

----------

